# Did I miss something? Where are the mods?



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 8, 2008)

I know they are still lingering, and I see posts now and again, but where'd they all go?

I used to see blue and green names everywhere, but it seems they've all drastically lowered their posting or something. Did something happen that I'm not aware of besides ownership changes, or was this what may have caused it?

Eric


----------



## Stitch (Dec 8, 2008)

I think a whole bunch resigned.

I get the impression that flickoflash is (unofficially) the head mod (even though he almost never posts).

As for whats left...well, this place needs more, because the sheer amount douchebaggery, spam and utter shit that is unbecoming of ss.org is unreal, and way too much for what is left to handle.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Dec 8, 2008)

Things have certainly become less communal, and not seeing the familiar posts of the top 5-7 mods has not been welcoming. They were always very helpful and offered TONS of great information/insight. :sigh:


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I think a whole bunch resigned.
> 
> I get the impression that flickoflash is (unofficially) the head mod (even though he almost never posts).
> 
> As for whats left...well, this place needs more, because the sheer amount douchebaggery, spam and utter shit that is unbecoming of ss.org is unreal, and way too much for what is left to handle.



I just noticed flickoflash isn't even listed in the list of mods.


----------



## auxioluck (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm not sure, but I miss them.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 8, 2008)

what happend to that shannon guy? wasnt he a mod?


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 8, 2008)

To be fair, the spam isn't as bad as it was a while back. I am still reporting posts regularly, though. We're still doing a hell of a lot better than eightstring.org at least.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2008)

^ This is very very true... speaking of spam.. theres some going around atm


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 8, 2008)

What happened to Chris(adminishredder). Did he devote all his time to MG.com?

Why aren't more mods appointed?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> What happened to Chris(adminishredder). Did he devote all his time to MG.com?
> 
> Why aren't more mods appointed?



whats MG.com? 



I'll be a mod  


 I know that most likely will NEVER happen


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 8, 2008)

MG.com is metalguitarist.com

I'll be a mod as well, but again im in the same boat as James


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> MG.com is metalguitarist.com
> 
> I'll be a mod as well, but again im in the same boat as James



OH. I never heard of that site before


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 8, 2008)

We're still here, but several of us - myself and Noodles included - are busier at work now, so we have less to post. We're trying to keep up with the spam, but content-wise, I personally haven't been able to contribute as much.

The VIPs (and several of the other regulars) have been doing a great job reporting spam, and I'd personally like to thank them. There are some new mods on the way...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 8, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> We're still here, but several of us - myself and Noodles included - are busier at work now, so we have less to post. We're trying to keep up with the spam, but content-wise, I personally haven't been able to contribute as much.
> 
> The VIPs (and several of the other regulars) have been doing a great job reporting spam, and I'd personally like to thank them. There are some new mods on the way...



Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## arktan (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 8, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> We're still here, but several of us - myself and Noodles included - are busier at work now, so we have less to post. We're trying to keep up with the spam, but content-wise, I personally haven't been able to contribute as much.
> 
> The VIPs (and several of the other regulars) have been doing a great job reporting spam, and I'd personally like to thank them. There are some new mods on the way...



Cool.  Mods Rule!!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 8, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> There are some new mods on the way...



Yeah but I heard they're all a bunch of dickbags.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2008)

My posting has been intermittent on everything lately, thanks to being very busy. I've deleted tons of spam though, and not even posted, let me tell you.

Rumor has it some new fish are going to enter the pond soon.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## eaeolian (Dec 8, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Yeah but I heard they're all a bunch of dickbags.



...and this is different, how, exactly?


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 8, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> ...and this is different, how, exactly?





It's new dickbags. They'll be taking douche baggery to new heights.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 8, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Yeah but I heard they're all a bunch of dickbags.





eaeolian said:


> ...and this is different, how, exactly?





ohio_eric said:


> It's new dickbags. They'll be taking douche baggery to new heights.


----------



## arktan (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Drew (Dec 8, 2008)

7StringofAblicK said:


> Things have certainly become less communal, and not seeing the familiar posts of the top 5-7 mods has not been welcoming. They were always very helpful and offered TONS of great information/insight. :sigh:



I also want to apologize for not being around much - I've had kind of a lot going on lately, both at work (remember, I work in the financial industry, calculating rates of returns for institutional investments and contrasting them with broad market indexes to provide a way to determine where and how a manager is adding value; we're in the middle of the biggest market crash since the 30's, so things have been a little hectic) and outside. I'm spending less time online these days because of this, so my posting has dropped WAY off. 

I've also, shock and awe, been recording.  

Anyway, I doubt I'll be around as much as I used to, but I'm definitely not going anywhere.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 8, 2008)

Drew said:


> I've also, shock and awe, been recording.





Sure you've been "recording". 

With whom may I ask? Bigfoot? Moth Man?


----------



## Drew (Dec 8, 2008)

Jimmy Hoffa, actually. He's in my basement.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 8, 2008)

Drew said:


> Jimmy Hoffa, actually. He's in my basement.



Was the Big Bopper busy or something?


----------



## Jason (Dec 8, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> MG.com is metalguitarist.com
> 
> I'll be a mod as well, but again im in the same boat as James



Shhhh....


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Sure you've been "recording".
> 
> With whom may I ask? Bigfoot? Moth Man?



No Eric, he's been recording with Tupac, B.I.G, and Elvis.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> No Eric, he's been recording with Tupac, B.I.G, and Elvis.



Unlikely, considering they keep turning out albums (somehow), whereas... _well_...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 8, 2008)

Randy said:


> Unlikely, considering they keep turning out albums (somehow), whereas... _well_...



I wonder how much Drew's musical output will increase when he kicks the bucket...?


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> No Eric, he's been recording with Tupac, B.I.G, and Elvis.





Randy said:


> Unlikely, considering they keep turning out albums (somehow), whereas... _well_...



Man 'Pac is still alive. Saw him selling Biggie t-shirts for $10 in long beach.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2008)

New mods were supposed to be appointed, but that was about 3 weeks ago, and nothing's happened since. Hopefully, it wont be too much longer.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2008)

mmm... moddage...

Seriously though, it will be good when there are some more


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> New mods were supposed to be appointed, but that was about 3 weeks ago, and nothing's happened since. Hopefully, it wont be too much longer.



Wonder who?


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2008)

You'll see. eventually


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 8, 2008)

^ Is it me?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Shhhh....



 what does that mean??


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd gladly take up mod-ship, it would give me a more elevated position to flirt with people from...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 9, 2008)

stich and mike have my vote for mods, their fucking always online


----------



## Zepp88 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll be online a bit less starting next week, I got a new job where I won't be at the desk very often.


----------



## petereanima (Dec 9, 2008)

stitch for mod!

and i hope ye olde ones will be back in action more soon!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 9, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I'd gladly take up mod-ship, it would give me a more elevated position to flirt with people from...



What, ass grabbing turns into face grabbing?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 9, 2008)

Barack Obama for Mod...."YES WE CAN"


----------



## Stitch (Dec 9, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I'd gladly take up mod-ship, it would give me a more elevated position to flirt with people from...



Traitor! I thought we had something special 



Thrashmanzac said:


> stich and mike have my vote for mods, their fucking always online



Me and Mike are online at the same time, though. 



petereanima said:


> stitch for mod!
> 
> and i hope ye olde ones will be back in action more soon!



As much as I appreciate the sentiment, I don't think I'd make a good mod, and I'm certainly not what they are looking for. The MVP's are where I'd put my money on mods emanating from.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 9, 2008)

Stitch said:


> The MVP's are where I'd put my money on mods emanating from.



Is there a huge chrysalis hanging on a giant milkweed somewhere?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 10, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Is there a huge chrysalis hanging on a giant milkweed somewhere?


Kerrigan for Mod?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Dec 10, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Traitor! I thought we had something special



Awwww babe...  we do though!


----------



## Stitch (Dec 10, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Is there a huge chrysalis hanging on a giant milkweed somewhere?



Thats a very hilarious if disturbing image when you imagine noodles gurning face emerging, sneering and nose upturned, covered in a mucosal substance.


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1302017 said:


> Kerrigan for Mod?


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 10, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Thats a very hilarious if disturbing image when you imagine noodles gurning face emerging, sneering and nose upturned, covered in a mucosal substance.



Wow. I'm currently poking out my mind's eye...


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 10, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Wow. I'm currently poking out my mind's eye...


----------



## Harry (Dec 10, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> MG.com is metalguitarist.com
> 
> I'll be a mod as well, but again im in the same boat as James



Christ I've been wondering for over a month what MG.org was and now I finally know.

I used to type mg.org into google and would end up directed to a MG Rover forum board and I thought "this isn't right, why have a bunch of Sevenstring.org guys started using an MG Rover forum board? Do they drive MG Rovers?".

I feel so embarrassed now having only just found out that the MG.org they were referring to was a guitarists site


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 10, 2008)

^ Im a member on there too. Its (from what i can tell) a lot like what 7string was ages ago. Its really small though, not as entertaining yet, cos of the smallish size at the moment (imo).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 10, 2008)

Randy said:


>


 
Fixed.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 11, 2008)

To hell with this! Dubaya for mod! He needs some work from the first of January after all.

Actually screw that. Dubaya for ADMIN! I mean, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Variant (Dec 11, 2008)

I miss all the guys that exodused to metalguitarist.org


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2008)

Cheers for the mods who have stuck around and continue to do as good of a job as they can 

MG.ORG is cool too tho, 2 cool forums > 1.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 11, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Actually screw that. Dubaya for ADMIN! I mean, what's the worst that could happen?



We could invade Jemsite?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 11, 2008)

oOoOoOo!! look! _THERES ONE NOW!! _ointsateaeolian:



Lets invade. It'll be a forum coup.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> oOoOoOo!! look! _THERES ONE NOW!! _ointsateaeolian:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets invade. It'll be a forum coup.



Just one question. How?


----------



## ajdehoogh (Dec 11, 2008)

And: Why?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

ajdehoogh said:


> And: Why?



Ok, 2 questions.  


I want to know this also


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 11, 2008)

Bah forum vs forum crap is always just a fucking annoying mess. I'm still banned from UG since they decided to demod several posters and ban many more for posts made at a seperate forum. Ah fuck it's gone to hell now anyways. And my multi post I made just to talk with a few guys from way back when hasn't been banned anyways.

I also have membership at MG.org but never really check it too much. I always forget to add it to my tabs that come up when I sign on.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Bah forum vs forum crap is always just a fucking annoying mess. I'm still banned from UG since they decided to demod several posters and ban many more for posts made at a seperate forum. Ah fuck it's gone to hell now anyways. And my multi post I made just to talk with a few guys from way back when hasn't been banned anyways.
> 
> I also have membership at MG.org but never really check it too much. I always forget to add it to my tabs that come up when I sign on.



UG banned you for stuff on OTHER forums?? that is retarded. Now I see way everyone hate them


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2008)

Make me a mod


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 11, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> UG banned you for stuff on OTHER forums?? that is retarded. Now I see way everyone hate them


 
Yeah it was a pretty shit move but it was pretty much at the peak of retardation in UG. Now no one gives a fuck about that site. Hell I used to know french fungus who is now the admin. Pmed from my multi saying who I was and he just pmed me back saying cool and nice to see you and shit. 


But yeah that site sucks. It's nearly as bad as harmony central with the exception of a few guys.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Make me a mod


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 11, 2008)

Jason said:


> Make me a mod



No. Make me a Mod 






bulletbass man said:


> Yeah it was a pretty shit move but it was pretty much at the peak of retardation in UG. Now no one gives a fuck about that site. Hell I used to know french fungus who is now the admin. Pmed from my multi saying who I was and he just pmed me back saying cool and nice to see you and shit.
> 
> 
> But yeah that site sucks. It's nearly as bad as harmony central with the exception of a few guys.



wow. that sucks. ohwell how did that guy get the adim a UG?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 11, 2008)

They ban people on UG for posting in a spam thread. Its how 93&#37; of the people there are banned


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye it's the only way to get banned. Shit you posted in a thread after it was reported. Automatic ban.

Shit you created 8 spam threads in 5 minutes. I'll let you off with a warning.

My personal favorite is one little kid when say something in a Schecther thread

Helrazors sux Gget A GibSon theEy RXULZ X359302

and a mod will quote him and say stop trolling instead of banning the fuck. Whatever that place went to hell back in 2006.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> They ban people on UG for posting in a spam thread. Its how 93% of the people there are banned





bulletbass man said:


> Aye it's the only way to get banned. Shit you posted in a thread after it was reported. Automatic ban.
> 
> Shit you created 8 spam threads in 5 minutes. I'll let you off with a warning.
> 
> ...




  Im so glad I found this place first then


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

im glad too...its the only place the people arent douchebags


----------



## bulletbass man (Dec 12, 2008)

aye SS.org is certainly supreme.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> im glad too...its the only place the people arent douchebags



there are some douchbags here though 


but not all of the people here are


----------



## GazPots (Dec 12, 2008)

Would you say this is a big forum?

Out of the ones i browse its the biggest but i could be stuck in the small ponds.


Are there ever more gigantic forums out there?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

Probably. THis is a rad forum tho, so far as im concerned, i need no other 

THough there are an uncomfortable amount of craptacular posts atm...


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2008)

GazPots said:


> Would you say this is a big forum?
> 
> Out of the ones i browse its the biggest but i could be stuck in the small ponds.
> 
> ...



Its pretty big. the Ibanez forums and the ESP forums arent as big as this one. to me anyways.



Demoniac said:


> Probably. THis is a rad forum tho, so far as im concerned, i need no other
> 
> *THough there are an uncomfortable amount of craptacular posts atm... *


*
so true. *


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah. That being said, the good people here make it all worthwhile


----------



## Stitch (Dec 12, 2008)

Randy said:


>





Quite.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Yeah. That being said, the good people here make it all worthwhile



 to the cool guys that dont Neg Rep you for stupid shit.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

^ Why thank you


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Why thank you



Your Welcome


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

NEG REPZ0R!!


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 12, 2008)

When do we find out who is the new mods?


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 12, 2008)

A bit later...


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 12, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> NEG REPZ0R!!



I'm sorry, Mischa, but now I must euthanize you. . . .


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 13, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> I'm sorry, Mischa, but now I must euthanize you. . . .


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 13, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> When do we find out who is the new mods?


Whenever Alex appoints them


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 13, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> Whenever Alex appoints them



well....When is that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah, i think Zepp would make a sick mod.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2008)

Zepp for president!


----------



## estabon37 (Dec 14, 2008)

Zepp for Lunch!

Josh yet again realises he's missed the point and wanders away


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 14, 2008)

To address what's been said earlier... there are definitely bigger and more active boards out there, but what makes this one so much better than most others of comparable size is that the idiocy, whether it be in the form of unconstructive bickering/flaming or l13k 0MGZ ZP33[< or excessive pointless 4channery, is kept to a minimum. It's not entirely due to the mods, either; from my own experience it seems that the community here is good at putting those who want to break the rules or act like arsepirates in their place. That being said, the internet is rife with those kind of contributors and that kind of content, so the bigger ss.org gets, the more of that is going seep in. I see the role of both the old and the new mods moving towards keeping that kind of influence in check, I suppose.

As for new mods, +1 to Zepp. s7eve was supposed to be given a mod position, wasn't he? Or was that just for the GOTM subforum? My memory escapes me. JJ Modriguez would be fun for a day or so, I'm sure


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 14, 2008)

JJ would edit everyones posts into pedphilia!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 14, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1306278 said:


> JJ would edit everyones posts into pedphilia!!


 

JJ for mod!!




















...


----------



## Harry (Dec 14, 2008)

+1 to Zepp as well.
He is around pretty much everyday, and for several hours at a time, which makes him a good choice, plus he's direct and to the point when he needs to be, which is what you would expect from a mod.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 15, 2008)

*CTHULHU FOR MOD!! *


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

Kraken for mod?


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 16, 2008)

Demoniac said:


> Kraken for mod?



Cthulhu eats stuff for breakfast that eats Krakens for breakfast. 



Also, it hasn't been that bad. I don't know, maybe I've been logging in right after the spammers get banned, or something, but with a few exceptions, I think it's been okay here. There is some moderator action.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 16, 2008)

The borg for mod?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

Great. A spammer bastard just turned up and there doesn't seem to be any mods online. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Great. A spammer bastard just turned up and there doesn't seem to be any mods online. This is getting ridiculous.



I know man. We need more mods  hurry with the mods!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 16, 2008)

we need a mod in another country where its like mid afternoon right now so they can fuck all the spammers from their workplace.
or a mod with insomnia like me haha (but not me)


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> we need a mod in another country where its like mid afternoon right now so they can fuck all the spammers from their workplace.
> or a mod with insomnia like me haha (but not me)



I fit that description  I'm up all night anyways


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

Fuck. I'll do it. 

I put my name down for mod. I'll have a plastic-bag's chance in hell of getting the job though. 

I will vote for Stitch or Zepp or someone along those lines.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Fuck. I'll do it.
> 
> I put my name down for mod. *I'll have a plastic-bag's chance in hell of getting it though.*



Same here. But I would love a chance at it


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe if we bombard Alex with PMs it might get the job done?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 16, 2008)

i recon naren would also make a good mod.
maren stich and zepp would be one hell of a team


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Maybe if we bombard Alex with PMs it might get the job done?


I don't know 



Thrashmanzac said:


> i recon naren would also make a good mod.
> maren stich and zepp would be one hell of a team



Most likely they would. they have been here along time and know more about this site then almost anyone else


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah exactly. we can just have noobs like me running things.


----------



## arktan (Dec 16, 2008)

twiztedchild said:


> Most likely they would. they have been here along time and know more about this site then almost anyone else



Yes. But i think that our votes in this thread quite irrelevant they are


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

arktan said:


> Yes. But i think that our votes in this thread quite irrelevant they are



Yoda, truth the speaks hmm yes


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, I get to the spam as fast as I can - you guys are doing a good job of reporting it, keep it up - but I do sleep. 

New mods have been suggested. My suggestion would be to email Alex and ask him what's up with them...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, I get to the spam as fast as I can - you guys are doing a good job of reporting it, keep it up - but I do sleep.
> 
> New mods have been suggested. My suggestion would be to email Alex and ask him what's up with them...



Less sleep, more moderaterering... 



I'll send Alex a PM tonight.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 16, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Yeah, I get to the spam as fast as I can - you guys are doing a good job of reporting it, keep it up - but I do sleep.
> 
> New mods have been suggested. My suggestion would be to email Alex and ask him what's up with them...



Sleep is for squares. . . . 



But thanks for the good work.


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2008)

TonalArchitect said:


> But thanks for the good work.





Even though some of the modding has been lax lately, guys like eaeolian seem to be working double-time *is seems* and once things are reported, they're promptly dealt with. Considering the fact that the active mod staff is a fraction of what it was, that's no easy task.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 16, 2008)

Message sent. Now we wait and see...

I mean, the sheer amount of douchebaggery going on these days is unreal.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 16, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Message sent. Now we wait and see...
> 
> I mean, the sheer amount of douchebaggery going on these days is unreal.



So true.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 18, 2008)

I think it's fixed now. 

Congrats to the new mods.

Edit: Yes, I am indeed an idiot (a founding member of the Stupid Foreign Legion, in fact) and did just realize the thread in Site News.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 18, 2008)

Yup. All fixed. For now... 

Unless I'm very much mistaken, this thread has run its course and served its purpose.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 18, 2008)

In that case, it's time for this bird to walk...

LOCKED!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 19, 2008)

The new mods are here!!! Cower in fear!!!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 19, 2008)

I love being able to post in locked threads.


----------



## djpharoah (Dec 19, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> I love being able to post in locked threads.


----------

